# Free racing pigeons from an old timer.



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A member of my combine is leaving the sport. He emailed this to all of the combine members. I will quote below, what he stated in his email. If anyone is interested, contact me via private message and I will give you his contact information. He is in central Ohio, so I think that if you are in Ohio and can pick up the birds in person, it would be a very good deal for you. To get some good birds.

"Going To The Sidelines

My health over these many years has arrived at the point that I must =
step back and reduce my labors in this sport. I have had pigeons since =
1960 with the exception of 2 years in the military. I am offering my =
entire young bird team for FREE from 2011 to anyone that wants 1 bird or =
the entire team of about 45 birds that were trained out to about 35 =
miles when I had to stop.The team was bred by Barry Lawrence of the =
Willow Loft and are real fine bids from great stock. These birds carry =
the lines of Van Loon,Devriendt,Cattrysee, Aarden,President,Black =
Diamond,Sure Bet,Dworek,Zodiak,Hekkenklak,Koopman,Van Reet and others. =
Barry bred this team for me in hopes that it would get me back into the =
racing game of things but I just could not hold up to the labors. I am =
very grateful to Barry for giving me this last chance to race and will =
always cherish the thought of being given this opportunity by him. You =
won't find a better deal on some real nice bred birds and they all have =
just finished a off season health program.
I will be reducing my numbers of my stock birds soon but will keep a few =
older birds and the drop birds that my grandchildren claim as there =
own. I will let all know at a later time when the other birds will be =
offered. Please forward this to others on your mailing list that me be =
interested."


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

What a generous kind person he is!!!


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

This will be a good pickup for a newbie.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Is this the same old timer that you took with you on training tosses? If not how is he getting along?


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I would like to knowwho this person is. Years back I raced in Ohio with the COC. just curious???


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

some really nice people in this sport.


----------



## bigmalley (Dec 6, 2011)

Im new to the sport and ive found that there are many very nice people in the sport. as a matter of fact i just recieved four free birds today from (cabin loft ) is his name on here. he mailed them to me bc im new to the sport very nice birds!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a very generous offer! I just feel bad for the guy giving them away. 

Thanks for posting this Walt


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The pigeon hobby will only grow when there are kind, generous people like this gentlemen who offer free, quality birds, to the right people who are also young. This new generation of pigeon fanciers are the future of the sport, and without them, the hobby may cease to exist at all in the next couple of decades.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been in another city, taking care of my mother due to a medical issue. Plus, her husband just had a total knee replacement. She is okay now, although I am going back there tonight to stay with them a few more days. I just come home long enough to take care of my pigeons.  My wife takes care of the dogs and horses while I am gone.

I just now (Dec 22nd at 6:35 pm) contacted all who have inquired about this gentlemans contact info. Everybody here got it at the same time. I do not know if he still has all or any of the birds left. But I am guessing he has most if not all.

I apologize for him not being in my combine, as I originally stated. That is the way it was presented to me in the email from my combine. There are thirty something people in my combine and I am new with them. He is actually in North Carolina, I see from his contact info.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Is this the same old timer that you took with you on training tosses? If not how is he getting along?


Ha Ha. No, that "old timer" is still kicking. But he has been having a real bad problem with some kind of varmit getting his pigeons. Whatever it is, has taken 25 birds thus far. 

He has been using all kinds of traps and poisons to "solve" this problem, but to no avail.

I am keeping a dozen of his birds in one of my lofts, to help him out until he "gets' this predator. Whatever it is. He has tried some very lethal poison. Spring traps. Hav-a-hart traps. Drop traps, and every other kind of trap there is. The critter is just too darn smart to get caught. And this guy is "the Great White Hunter". 

We have concluded that it is not a mink, as the general consensus on them is that they will take the heads off of pigeons and pile the remains in a pile in the loft. Whatever it actually is, it seems to be killing the birds and sucking the blood out of their heads. We have pretty much decided that it must be a weasel.

And Yes. My first statement to this oldtimer, was that he needed to make his loft varmit proof. That if it can't get in, it can't get the pigeons. But his loft is a unique type metal structure, and he says he could not seal it up well enough to solve the problem. I think he could, but he is a little stubborn.  The main reason is that the wire he has on the flight section, has 1 1/2 inch spaces in it. He needs to replace that and tighten up the door to the loft. But he won't.  He wants to catch the darn thing.

What ever it is. It is a very small and slender varmit. No way it could be a racoon or fox. It seems to be able to jump high, and to climb well.

I think it is a weasel. It goes right past his hunting dogs he has staked out in front of the loft. They are squirrel and raccoon hunting dogs.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Walt,
I would say it's a weasel too. I had the same problem back in the 70s' when I 1st had pigeons. That's just what it was, a weasel!! I can remember going in to my loft, which was about 4 feet in the air and the flypen was built under the loft. All my birds were standing all around the dead birds, like it was a funeral and they were morning. I will never forget that!! I was using the big hole chicken wire and the weasel somehow got into the loft. I had a hole cut in the floor for the birds to drop down into the flypen.
Maybe you can talk some sense into this guy.........

Glad to her your folks are doing OK!!! *


----------



## anhmytran (Jan 5, 2013)

Please, add mine into his mailing list:
[email protected]
I have room for no more than 20 couples.
*
It is the rats that eat the squabs from the
lower beak, through the throat, along the
pipe of digest system to the stomach. The
rats love pigeon milk inside the squabs. Below
the stomach, the milk is digested that is not
delicious to the rats, and the rats stop eating
to that point. 
*
The rats do not eat the squabs that are more
than 10 days old, for the pigeon milk is not worth
to eat then. Is it true, the symptom?
*
I am sorry that my English is just for you to guess.
I do not know the name of the bag of food inside
the pigeons in front of the chest. Then, I call it
stomach.
*


----------

